# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > مبتدی: آشنایی با Integrator

## Fastdesign

سلام
تو مهندسی نرم افزار بحثی بنام Integrator وجود داره . این موضوع یعنی چی؟

----------


## Fastdesign

یعنی ماشاالله از این همه مهندس یکی نیست جواب ما را بده؟

----------

